# Graphic Card Problem HD5770



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

My Card is not working

*since yesterday when I boot PC the card LED (green) glows for 1min or less & then turns-off & Red LED glows but the fan of the card keeps spinning*

my rest of the components are working fine I can even hear the windows 7 boot sound.but my display is blank bcoz my mobo doesn't have IGP 

what should I do?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

Which graphics card you have? Is it in warranty??


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

Tenida said:


> Which graphics card you have? Is it in warranty??



I already mentioned it in title *HD5770*.yes its under warranty


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2012)

How ur surfing then i guess on mobile?


----------



## Tenida (Apr 5, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> I already mentioned it in title *HD5770*.yes its under warranty



I mean which brand 
Why not test the gfx card in other system or RMA is other option


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> How ur surfing then i guess on mobile?



 how does it matter with my problem...
i can post it from frnds PC,office or cybercafe... 



Tenida said:


> I mean which brand
> Why not test the gfx card in other system or RMA is other option



Its Sapphire HD5770 
well I can't coz none of my frnds stays nearby 


Hardware experts pls reply ASAP


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 5, 2012)

i meant to say that are u able to surf using ur pc in some way..have u tried to borrow or exchange gfx card from friend to check its gfx card problem only?

go to nearest comp shop and check it this is the best way..


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> i meant to say that are u able to surf using ur pc in some way..have u tried to borrow or exchange gfx card from friend to check its gfx card problem only?



I can't access my PC.bcoz my Gigabyte mobo doesn't have IGP.
neither I can borrow card frm frnds coz none of my frnd lives nearby


----------



## Cilus (Apr 5, 2012)

Then send it for RMA rather than asking here. We can't help you here as tou can't neither test your card to other systems or test another card to your system.
Sapphire RMA service is very good and if your card is damaged then they will replace it.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

Cilus said:


> Then send it for RMA rather than asking here. We can't help you here as tou can't neither test your card to other systems or test another card to your system.
> Sapphire RMA service is very good and if your card is damaged then they will replace it.



yes that is main issue I have only option left is RMA...

but can u guys tell me what is red led means here


----------



## pramudit (Apr 5, 2012)

afaik red light glows when hdd is in use...

your issue is same as my gpu bt my mobo has igp so atleast my computer works....


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 5, 2012)

pramudit said:


> *afaik red light glows when hdd is in use...*
> 
> your issue is same as my gpu bt my mobo has igp so atleast my computer works....


but the red led is glowing in my graphic card & not HDD


----------



## pramudit (Apr 5, 2012)

then check out gpu website or any manual that came with it, my card had no light so dont know anything...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 5, 2012)

Form the colour i.e Red, one can very well say that the card has some problem. BTW why dont you get the card checked at shop from you bought it? 
RMA is the last option for you. Perhaps you will be getting a HD 6770 as replacement. So, RMA it ASAP.


----------



## topgear (Apr 6, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> yes that is main issue I have only option left is RMA...
> 
> but can u guys tell me what is red led means here



It means there' some loose contact between the pci-e slot and the gfx card connector or the gfx card is not getting enough power.

Remove the card from the slot, clean the card and the slot, put them back, check the pci-e 6 pin power connector of the PSu and the gfx card and make sure they are dust free and ok. connect the pci-e power plug and try running the pc.


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 6, 2012)

saswat23 said:


> RMA is the last option for you. Perhaps you will be getting a *HD 6770 as replacement*. So, RMA it ASAP.



r u sure abt that HD6770 



topgear said:


> It means there' some loose contact between the pci-e slot and the gfx card connector or the gfx card is not getting enough power.
> 
> Remove the card from the slot, clean the card and the slot, put them back, check the pci-e 6 pin power connector of the PSu and the gfx card and make sure they are dust free and ok. connect the pci-e power plug and try running the pc.



actually the problem started when I opened the cabinet for cleaning & I had removed the card cleaned it & inserted it back.
the day I cleaned I used the machine for 10~15mins it was working perfectly
but the next day when I started my machine the problem started 

I will again use the step given by u...

*Q: Does static charge damages the card?*

I searched TDF & found AcceleratorX had the same problem as mine

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/graphic-cards/144800-550-ti-5770-a-2.html



AcceleratorX said:


> *@Skud:*
> 
> My Sapphire HD 5770 developed the *D4000 LED issue*, i.e. thermal diode going crazy even though there is no overheating happening. From what I could see on the internet, only Sapphire (the exact same one I had) and HIS models have this problem. There are a variety of fixes, from applying more thermal conducting paste to using a better aftermarket cooler, but in some cases the card was just plain bugged - mine was one such case. The display would go black after 15-30 minutes and the D4000 LED light would come on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Apr 6, 2012)

5770 = 6770 apart from Name Change.

Static Charge can damage any electrical part specially PCBs. So Yes for GFX Card.


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 6, 2012)

RMA it ..


----------



## topgear (Apr 7, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> r u sure abt that HD6770
> 
> 
> 
> ...



read this :

*www.overclock.net/t/885790/xfx-hd-5770-d4000-light-red


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 7, 2012)

^^have read that 
finally sent for RMA 
will have to wait 10~15 days max for replacement
I hope sapphire RMA is good 

will post after the results


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 25, 2012)

Finally got my card.
They have replaced it with HD6770 1gb gddr5.well it doesnt have copper cooler & no green leds.rest is good i hope performance will better than 5770


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

yes it is better than 5770 in some dx11 titles. But it is basicily 5770.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 25, 2012)

congrats zangetsu...
i havent got back my 4350...


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 25, 2012)

^^ u also rma-ed ur card ? Tell me what gpu u r expecting ?


----------



## topgear (Apr 26, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> Finally got my card.
> They have replaced it with HD6770 1gb gddr5.well it doesnt have copper cooler & no green leds.rest is good i hope performance will better than 5770



congrats .. if possible upload a pic or post the product page link from the manufacturer's website.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 26, 2012)

dibya_kol i'm expecting a hd 6450 ddr3 or 6570 for some extra bucks...


----------



## dibya_kol (Apr 26, 2012)

^^ hmm .. That would be nice if u get any of those ..


----------



## pramudit (Apr 26, 2012)

lets see when and what i get...


----------



## saswat23 (Apr 26, 2012)

Zangetsu got the card earlier because it was Sapphire RMA. But yours is Asus. 
So, have patience for atleast a month.


----------



## Zangetsu (May 5, 2012)

^RMA of video cards take time

atleast 15~20 days or 1 month 

but nothing can beat Corsair on RMA process 



topgear said:


> congrats .. if possible upload a pic or post the product page link from the manufacturer's website.



I got this card 

*hardware.am/Photo/Products/VGA/Sapphire/Sapphire_HD_6770-512-ddr5.jpg


----------



## topgear (May 6, 2012)

^^ That looks nice ... thanks for the pic.

BTW, planning on OCing it ? What's the idle and load temps ?


----------



## Zangetsu (May 8, 2012)

^Sorry I m not an overclocker


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

Ok .. thanks for the reply.


----------

